# WANTED: ADULT TRIKE - Pashley Picador or similar



## Maz (17 May 2008)

Anyone got a 2nd-hand Pashley Picador or similar for sale, or knows someone who has?

Destined for Cambridge, so if the bike's already in that area, all the better. Must be in sound condition and ready to ride. 

PM me if you can help out. Cheers, Maz.


----------



## speedy2 (26 Aug 2009)

Hi maz 
saw your add on cycle chat I Wonder if you have found a trike yet if not could you email me at jrx@talktalk.net as i have one for sale


----------

